# Hintergrund (Pixel) laden?



## gidde (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt jemand eine Seite wo ich kleine Bilder (1x1 pixel oder 4x4 pixel) laden kann die sich gut für Homepage Hintergrund eignen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Consti (23. Dezember 2004)

Ein Bild, was 1x1 Pixel gross ist, kann nur 1 Farbe haben - damit wirst du nur schwer ein Muster mit erstellen können - und für Farben ist ein Bild eh nicht gut - eine Hintergrundfarbe kannst du viel besser in CSS einstellen.

Aber, zu dem Problem, kannn ich dir nix sagen - such mal einfach nach Texturen bei Google oder so!


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Such dir welche aus:
squidfingers / patterns
Free Blog Backgrounds
Kaliber10000 { The Designers' Lunchbox ™ }
Weitere wirst du mit den Stichworten background patterns bei Google finden.


----------

